
UK mass surveillance ruled unlawful in landmark ECHR judgment - fanf2
https://www.openrightsgroup.org/press/releases/2018/uk-mass-surveillance-ruled-unlawful-in-landmark-judgment
======
yodon
To whomever flagged as dupe, can you please link to the original
comments/submission?

